# 2 WAYS ? - Push-To-Connect Inline Flow Control



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Last Flow control i got were one way adjustable, i ended up using two per lines to control both direction, the store page never mentioned that part so it was a surprise to me...

Do they even make 2 way flow control ? I want to slow down all my lines to keep the whole thing quiet and stealth and would rather use four flow control than 8 :banghead:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

bumpy


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

yes they make them you just want a flow control that does NOT have the built in check that will allow it to control both directions...


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> yes they make them you just want a flow control that does NOT have the built in check that will allow it to control both directions...


good to know thanks, confused on how to find one though since the place where i got mine never mentioned that built in "check", can you point me somewhere ?


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

What the brand and line size? 3/8 SMC fitting ??


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> What the brand and line size? 3/8 SMC fitting ??


3/8 yes, and accuair VU4

pictured below is what i hope to achieve, one flow control per line controlling both direction


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

a


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Check out Fastenal's website, that's where I got my one-way controls...if they exist, Fastenal will have them.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Check out Fastenal's website, that's where I got my one-way controls...if they exist, Fastenal will have them.


good site thanks, found this guy but no where does it mention if it is one way or both, what do you think?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd say based on the explanation HERE, that should do what you need it to.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

kilimats said:


> good site thanks, found this guy but no where does it mention if it is one way or both, what do you think?



these work well


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

beauty thanks guys, i'll get those


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

kilimats said:


> good site thanks, found this guy but no where does it mention if it is one way or both, what do you think?


Would you have to turn that 'handle' if you were to dump or fill?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

itzkv said:


> Would you have to turn that 'handle' if you were to dump or fill?


you turn it to adjust the speed at which the bag deflate and inflate thus 

- reducing interior deflating noise
- smoothing out adjustements (you won't feel anything happening in the cabin) 
- and let you match the rear and front adjustment speed precisely :thumbup:

Also worth mentioning, as per Accuair, slower travel sensor speed = higher adjustement accuracy on light weight cars (mk4 being one)

I guess you could get away by running thinner air line but that wont let you do manual adjustments


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

kilimats said:


> you turn it to adjust the speed at which the bag deflate and inflate thus reducing interior deflating noise and smoothing out adjustement (aka stealth mode )
> 
> Also worth mentioning, as per Accuair, slower travel sensor speed = higher adjustement accuracy on light weight cars (mk4 being one)


ha, ididnt think of that. :banghead:

Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm going with those PTC ball valves for my fill controls. Good to hear other people have used them.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

any updates on them?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

itzkv said:


> any updates on them?


Received them, high quality stuff :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'll install them after moving in our new home (end of April). But highly recommended even without trying :laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm just assuming that these flow control valves are just v port ball valves of some sorts. I bet you can just use small 1/4" ball valves to control the flow too :thumbup:


----------

